# Tamiya's 1-350 USS Fletcher OOB



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys. Thought I would do another OOB for some relief before some bigger Projects. This is the USS Fletcher almost 75% complete. I used Tamiya's new Washes on her and they worked well. More shots to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Fletch is done and dusted. Lots of Washes and Drybrshing brought out all her detail. Next Build coming your way soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks awesome, I love naval warships!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the Comment my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------

